# David Brent's taste in classical music



## 151 (Jun 14, 2010)

Just a funny sketch, reminded me of this place, I'm sure you've all seen it 

P.S How do you embed youtube videos here?


----------



## Il Seraglio (Sep 14, 2009)

Lol, I love that photo at the end.

I don't think you can embed on this sort of forum. (_that other_ classical music forum allows embedding though)


----------



## Jules141 (Nov 20, 2009)

Ricky Gervais seems to be quite a fan of classical actually, he has linked to numerous classical performances on his blog and even spoke about classical composers at length in one of his podcasts. He seems to be quite a Vaughn Williams kind of person, even included Five Variants of Dives and Lasarus in his latest film Cemetery Junction. Great guy in my opinion, love his stuff.


----------



## 151 (Jun 14, 2010)

From family guy.


----------

